# PHDesign Vise



## sdemars (Nov 21, 2008)

Since I am looking forward to receiving my PHDesign Vise someday soon . . . We are preparing a home for it. The wife and I are currently building a roll around turning tool cabinet. 

If anyone already has a PHDesign Vise, I would appreciate some "footprint" & height dimensions so that I can design a storage spot into the future cabinet.

Steve


----------



## kirkfranks (Nov 21, 2008)

Don't bother,

Once I got mine set up is has not been off of the drill press table except for occasional "other projects" but was always within arms reach. It doesn't need a spot in a cabinet. Perhaps a pedestal but not a cabinet.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 21, 2008)

Steve, I am with Kirk.  I cannot remember the last time I took mine off the drill press table.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 21, 2008)

What you gonna do with a PH Vice in a cabinet? Just kidding, others have already said it but my bet is it's home will be on your drill press. I don't have one myself or I would give you the info you are looking for.


----------



## jeff (Nov 21, 2008)

I have mine mounted on a wooden base which has a hole drilled in one corner. I hang it on a nail when it's not on the drill press table.


----------



## rherrell (Nov 22, 2008)

I do the same thing Jeff! Steve, you'll need to make some kind of base for it to keep from hitting your knuckles when operating it so I would wait until I had my base made. I'll get out to the shop later and take a photo and give you the dimensions of mine but your DP might be different.


----------



## rherrell (Nov 22, 2008)

OK, here's some pics..........














The dimensions of the vise only are 3" high X 10 3/4" wide X 2 3/8" deep. The block of wood I have it on is 2" high and gives me knuckle clearance. The last picture just shows how I store it when not in use.


----------



## sdemars (Nov 22, 2008)

Thank you very much . . . I can't wait till we get ours . . . . 

This definitely gives us ideas for storage & makes us start thinking of a method of positioning and securing to the DP table when in use . . . . My drill press is a DELTA 70-200 (20' WITH 4 3/4" depth) with a fairly large table. While probably to big for pen making & not the optimum choice for wood working, I am hoping to find a way to to utilize the "T" slots built into the DP table. I'm sure someone makes the special bolts to grab the slots . . .


----------



## VisExp (Nov 22, 2008)

sdemars said:


> I am hoping to find a way to to utilize the "T" slots built into the DP table. I'm sure someone makes the special bolts to grab the slots . . .


 
This may help you:

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=16885&filter=t bolts

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=1576


----------



## sbell111 (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm pretty certain that both Home Depot and Lowes carry those bolts.


----------



## wolftat (Nov 24, 2008)

I mounted mine on a piece of 1"x4"x8" oak and put a magnetic holddown on it, but like most others it hasn't left my drill press for more than a few minutes at a time.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Nov 24, 2008)

Here is a pic, don't remember who from, but a nice set up.


----------



## sdemars (Nov 25, 2008)

*Thank You . . . .*



Paul in OKC said:


> Here is a pic, don't remember who from, but a nice set up.




Thanks for the picture . . . 

Steve


----------



## sdemars (Nov 25, 2008)

*Any chance . . .*



wolftat said:


> I mounted mine on a piece of 1"x4"x8" oak and put a magnetic holddown on it, but like most others it hasn't left my drill press for more than a few minutes at a time.




Any chance you have a picture of yours . . . The magnetic hold down seems interesting . . .

Steve


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 28, 2008)

VisExp said:


> This may help you:
> 
> http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=16885&filter=t bolts
> 
> http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=1576




Keith,
Thanks for this post... I was looking at a steady rest design in the Woodworkers Journal, Winter 2008 edition that called for the T-slots, T-bolts and handles... good to know a source for them.


----------



## sdemars (Dec 6, 2008)

*Hello Jeff . . .*



jeff said:


> I have mine mounted on a wooden base which has a hole drilled in one corner. I hang it on a nail when it's not on the drill press table.



Just curious if you could re-post the picture and dimensions of your PHDesign vise. I had assumed it would be there so I did not copy the info. I sent you a PM about same.

Well, I guess it was not "Jeff the Administrator" that posted the PHDesign picture with dimensions for me . . . . If anyone has dimensions to a current production PHDesign vise I would sure appreciate it . . .

Need footprint, height, width, depth . . . heck anything . . .  

I'm designing a platform for the vise "into" my drill press table that will allow me to raise and lower the vise while keeping it center to the press. I currently have one of the Rockler Vises with the little drawer. I think it is about the same size as the PHDesign vise. If it is about the same size that would be sweet. If not I will design to accommodate both . . 



Thanks in advance,
Steve


----------

